# Brahms Edition on DG



## JSK (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm thinking of buying this because it is so cheap, but I cannot find any good reviews of the new DG Brahms edition online. Does anybody here own it? I would like to know if anyone has anything to say about it.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938631&pf_rd_i=507846


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

I haven't been impressed with that many Brahms recordings on Deutsche Grammophon, so I personally wouldn't buy it, but it's your money.

It seems that Decca, EMI, and Philips have some of the best Brahms recordings I have heard.


----------



## Somnifer (Jul 23, 2009)

I own it and it's incredible. There's a bit too much Kempff for my liking but otherwise this is a set not to be missed.


----------

